# new tank photo



## Duanesworld

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shad0w

can't see any photo?


----------



## Duanesworld

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Duanesworld

i dont know if this works or not new to posting.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Nice job, I look forward to seeing it when it gows out, especially that moss hiding in the rock "wall".


----------



## geeks_15

Nice looking rock wall!


----------



## Duanesworld

Thanks.....yea Geek your tank set up pictures gave me the idea for that and with a 120 gallon tank to work with i knew i had alot to work with.......fish store price on that rock would be about 300 dollars......hardscape supply here local 15 dollars. Now im looking for something low growing to cover the bottom that grows good under lower lighting levels. Dwarf sag is about the only thing i have found that would work.


----------

